# Inverter not working - Help!



## Telrac (Jun 26, 2010)

Hello we've just bought a 1997 Compass Navigator and have no experience (and no clue!) It is fitted with an inverter - Zig X-7 and assumed that this would allow us to use the plug sockets off the power of the leisure battery when required. It doesn't seem to work at all but before we write it off as broken can anyone advise if there may be something we have missed in our (considerable) inexperience! All advice v greatfully received!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Telrac

The Zig X 7 is a charger unit - not an inverter.

That might explain why it don't work!! :wink: :lol: 

The Zig unit looks after the charging of your batteries, both from the alternator when you are driving and from the mains when you are on hook-up. If your batteries are charging and work OK, the Zig unit is functioning properly.  

An inverter is a quite different animal. Do a Google - there are plenty of descriptions on the web, and advice about how to use them etc..

Dave 


P.S. Just noticed you are new around here!

Welcome to the club. Ask away whatever you want to know, and somebody will know the answer.  

The search facility is handy too, since virtually every possible question has already been asked . . . . many, many times! :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Telrac (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks v much Dave - god are we stupid or what!! One more wee question - if we buy a generator we presume we wouldn't need an inverter, would that be right?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Telrac said:


> Hello we've just bought a 1997 Compass Navigator and have no experience (and no clue!) It is fitted with an inverter - Zig X-7 and assumed that this would allow us to use the plug sockets off the power of the leisure battery when required. It doesn't seem to work at all but before we write it off as broken can anyone advise if there may be something we have missed in our (considerable) inexperience! All advice v greatfully received!


We have all been here!, welcome to the baffling world of motor homes, and keep charged up.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

No you can get 240 volts straight off a generator, no prob's.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Telrac said:


> Thanks v much Dave - god are we stupid or what!! One more wee question - if we buy a generator we presume we wouldn't need an inverter, would that be right?


Yes, but why do you need a generator? :?

The prescribed wisdom is to fit a second habitation battery (or get one fitted if you are not sure how to do it) and see how you get on.

If your style of camping doesn't flatten the batteries too quickly, why fork out the cash for generator you probably don't need. 8O :roll:

Pull onto a site with a hook-up for one night in four or five, and you will be OK - probably less often than that in fact. 

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Telrac said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks v much Dave - god are we stupid or what!! One more wee question - if we buy a generator we presume we wouldn't need an inverter, would that be right?
> ...


Hmm. 
Obviously you never seen my grand kids who thrive on electricity, they think they are at home... :roll:  :lol: I need two generators or one of those fairground ones to tow on the back, then we would just about manage.


----------



## Telrac (Jun 26, 2010)

But I thought that without an inverter or a generator I wouldn't be able to use the plug sockets at all without hook up - is that not right?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Telrac said:


> But I thought that without an inverter or a generator I wouldn't be able to use the plug sockets at all without hook up - is that not right?


Yes indeed, but same question! 

What do you want to use them for? Give us a list.

I bet you don't really need them as much as you think you do. :wink:

There's always an alternative when on holiday in the truck. 

Dave


----------



## Telrac (Jun 26, 2010)

I know wot u mean Dive but we have a 10 year old son who would think less holiday more purgatory if there's no tv and no charge for his DSi! We are heading for the Highlands on 9th Jell and plan to do some wildcamping as well as some sites so for his sake will probably have to bite that bullet!! Will trawl through here later for the Clarke -v- Kipor argument!!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Telrac said:


> we have a 10 year old son who would think less holiday more purgatory if there's no tv and no charge for his DSi!


TVs come in 12V variants. The DS (and phones, cameras, laptops, etc etc) can all be charged via a standalone inverter (we have a 300W one we bought from a show for £40).

Gerald


----------



## Telrac (Jun 26, 2010)

Ooh thanks for that Gerald - something else to think about - have so much to think about tonight after joining this site!!!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
To use a generator you need a small extension with a normal 13 amp plug on that fits into your normal site extension fit them together, plug it into generator and the van socket, then fire it up and you have electricity just same as if you are on hook up.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

If you are using a generator, firstly start it up and let it run for 30sec BEFORE conecting it to your van... and then always disconect it from your van before stoping the generator, then all will be ok. Hope that helps... as it might save you some money...


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

As stated, TV's come in 12v form, We run mobile phones, laptops, DS lite, ebook reader, satellite receiver, vacuum etc all on 12v. Check around, a 12v car charger is usually available for just about every gadget and usually uses less power than a mains charger through an inverter.

HTH

Val


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

This looks like good bang for buck ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/400-Watt-Main...itu=UCC&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=7537319706934395850


----------



## Telrac (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone great tips and plenty to think about! Will probably go for a small generator far too much choice so will have a good think about it!!


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> This looks like good bang for buck ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/400-Watt-Main...itu=UCC&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=7537319706934395850


I would be very wary of that one if I were buying. A 400W inverter will draw 35 amps under full load and this one claims to deliver 800w peak so 70 amps briefly.

The cables supplied suggest it can be connected to a cigarette lighter socket but they are normally fused at a maximum of 15 amps. Also, the cables look so thin that they will melt with 35 amps running through them and even below that loading, the voltage drop will be sufficient to cause the inverter to switch off.

If you intend to fit an inverter I would strongly suggest a respected make such as Waeco, Stirling, Victron, Driftgate etc.

Philip


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes it says in the description that the cigarette skt is only suitable for 150W but the direct connect lead is big enough


----------

